# Very Sad in My Marriage



## Confuzed78 (May 15, 2013)

Ive been married for about 10 years, we have 2 Kids. I was just telling my wife how I am Unhappy with our marriage and the relationship. She tells me that she has never been really happy and it has to do with her bringing up. 
She has No Emotions or feelings, its always her way. My opinion really doesnt matter, if we discuss something, if its not what she wants to hear, then she gets aggressive. 
We dont Trust each other, and we run a family business. Recently we descided she takes care of allthe financing and what ever projects I bring she will also handle.
I feel completely under her control. I am contemplating the possibility of separating, moving to another place.
I asked her how can we possibly be Happy, she said, NO CHOICE, happy or not we have no other choice. 
She sometimes gets really disrespectful and very rude, shouting, being in general aggressive. I find that her Mind is like a criminals mind, she can manipulate, she would do what ever to get things her way, and she even told me today that if someone gave her the money she needs for closing debts we have etc... she possibly wouldn't mind sleeping with them, at least I know she is Honest.
I try to make the best out of it, but for the Kids, I know if I leave it would be disaster for them.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

This is sad to read. You DO have a choice. Either the two of you put forth the effort to try and fix things between you, or you end it. Dont let her determine whether or not you have a choice. You cannot change her, but you can change you, and you can change whether you stay married or not. I am reading ZERO love here. That is no way to live with a spouse.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Theres a lot of resentment built up, turning into anger. MC is an option if you both are honest and open about your feelings AND you can find a good marriage counselor, easier said than done.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 18, 2013)

This is a strange one. Can you elaborate more? Where is she from, where are you from? How old is she? How old are you? Has there been any infidelity in the marriage? Were you working before? Was she? Etc. 

You've painted your wife in a very bad way. Tell us more so we have a clearer idea.


----------

